# Going back to an old therapist...



## Crystsal (Mar 31, 2011)

Hey everybody. 


Has anybody done this? Gone back to an old therapist? 

I've been doing some thinking and I'm thinking of going back to my old therapist. Last time I saw her was ten years ago. She had to leave because she got another job farther away than where I used to see her. And it was hard to get to on bus. Anyways I'm currently seeing this therapist..and I've been seeing her for a couple of years now. And I feel that she really isn't helping me. All we do is talk. About how my week went. And that sort of thing. Not really addressing my issues and exercises I can do to help ease my anxiety and such. I had a great experience with my old psychologist. She was really nice and helped me with some issues I was having. 

So I was just would it be weird to go back to my old therapist? I believe it will be like visiting an old friend.


----------

